
The Three-Mile Rule: Why Proximity Matters More Than Experience in Hiring - scedast
http://resources.workpop.com/three-mile-rule-proximity-matters-experience-hiring/
======
stephenr
Despite technical advances that mitigate many barriers, most office drone
managers still don't take "work remotely" seriously.

Big fucking shock. When your perception is "if I can't see you at your desk
you must not be working", it's no wonder you can't grasp new concepts like
working from a home office, or FSM forbid working from a coffee shop.

